# Looking for a tear stain cover up



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

It is just 2 weeks until Rex's birthday and I want to have his picture done in his tux. I took some test shots tonight and his tear stains look even darker through the camera. His stains are growing out, but I dont want to cut it before his pictures. Does anyone know of a cover up that would work well for pictures or is there away that I could have his face perfectly white super fast? Thanks!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I don't know how well this will work, but in the past it has worked for me. What I do is wash and dry Toby's face really well, and then using a make-up brush, I apply cornstarch to the tear stains. It whitens the face quite a bit (kind of like a powder on your face would). The only problem is if you leave it in too long, it becomes goopy.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Aug 20 2005, 07:07 AM
> *Try looking on line for showdog suppliers  I found this one - *Forevr ShowDogs, Toy Dog Shop.*  They supply to show dog owners and have a whitener for the face.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I found the link that you were talking about : Here it is 

http://www.showpaps.com/showdogs.htm











Forevr Showdogs White Face Powder

Forevr's Own Blend of Powders that we suggest to use on the muzzle. 

Forevr's Face Powder, whitens, gives a cleaner look and stays put! Applying is simple. Dab a small amount of powder with a small coarse artist paint brush straight from the jar and apply onto the dogs muzzle, lightly wipe nose to remove excess powder and your done!. 

A little powder goes a long way.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks! I will look into that! I just hope that Rex's picture captures half of his personality! The camera never sees what I do in him.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

I would dab a little hydrogen peroxide in a make-up applicator pad and carefully dab the tear stains. It not only whitens but also kills some of the bacteria that might be causing it too.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mpd_@Sep 3 2005, 11:20 AM
> *I would dab a little hydrogen peroxide in a make-up applicator pad and carefully dab the tear stains.  It not only whitens but also kills some of the bacteria that might be causing it too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96685*


[/QUOTE]
I actually just found out this by accident. Rex had a flea bite that he was chewing and the hair started to turn pink and wasnt washing out where he was chewing. I was worried he would get an infection, so I started rinsing the sore on his leg with peroxide. It helped heal the sore and whitened the hair. Around that same time, Rex's face began stinking from chewing his leg I thought. I got a cotton ball with peroxide and wiped over his beard, the next morning it was all white and the stink gone! I didnt do this close to his eyes, because he is very wiggly and I dont want to get it in his eyes, so he still has stains there, but I am not really worried. We are doing his pictures tomorrow and stains and all he is my baby!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww i cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Sep 3 2005, 05:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually just found out this by accident. Rex had a flea bite that he was chewing and the hair started to turn pink and wasnt washing out where he was chewing. I was worried he would get an infection, so I started rinsing the sore on his leg with peroxide. It helped heal the sore and whitened the hair. Around that same time, Rex's face began stinking from chewing his leg I thought. I got a cotton ball with peroxide and wiped over his beard, the next morning it was all white and the stink gone! I didnt do this close to his eyes, because he is very wiggly and I dont want to get it in his eyes, so he still has stains there, but I am not really worried. We are doing his pictures tomorrow and stains and all he is my baby!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96741
[/B][/QUOTE]


When you want to clean the face of a wiggle squirmy baby just take him in your lap and with one hand hold onto the hair under the chin (include the mustache hair) that way he won't squirm and you can control his face and head. It won't hurt him and you will get your job done much easier.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

If all the above fails, there is always photoshop after


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Chris Stix will be available on September 19th, on the Chris Christensen web site. I don't know if you would be able to wait or if it would be good to use but you could look at it and see. Maybe for the second birthday?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I ended up doing nothing for his stains as you can see in the picture. I didnt want to put him through any harsh chemicals or do anything that may set off his allergies, which btw are just starting to calm down now that we have had some cool days out! I love my baby stains and all!


----------

